# Best pics from ECOS show in Montréal.



## Shiva (Oct 23, 2011)

ECOS stands for Eastern Canada Orchid Society

First one is of course Phrag. besseae






Paph Hsinying Rubyweb





One we don't see often on this Forum: Phrag Noirmont





Paph Spiderman





This one's name is obvious





And one that every greenhouse should have :evil:: Angraecum longicalcar


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 23, 2011)

wow. Hsinying Rubyweb is awesome.


----------



## Donw (Oct 23, 2011)

nice shots Shiva,wish I'd have been there .Best Regards Don


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice photos!! Did you get anything?


----------



## Shiva (Oct 23, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> Nice photos!! Did you get anything?



Of course! I got a Paph sanderianum, my fifth, but this one has two buds opening up. I put it in my Orchid window where the humidity is the highest. I also bought a Phrag klotzscheanum from Ecuagenera and a Phrag. Peruflora Cirila alca in bud. I must have fifteen of those mostly seedlings. Add to that two no name tolumnia hybrids in bloom, one small Bulbophyllum thiurum, my very first Neofinetia and one Sobennikoffia robusta.
I didn't only buy, I also gave one very big plant. I couldn't let my eight foot tall Sobralia dichotoma to freeze in the greenhouse so I brought it to a vendor friend of JohnM who will bring it to him.


----------



## John M (Oct 23, 2011)

Beautiful! I like all the slippers! The one with the obvious name: did you notice that the owner misspelled the name? Maybe it's a new slipper Genus? LOL! I had one of those Angraecums. It got so big, it looked like a man-eater! I was so-oooooo glad when someone took it away for me when I had an openhouse a number of years ago. Don't know why I had it. I dont' even like Angraecums!

Looking forward to the giant Sobralia arriving in the middle of the night tonight (a man-eating plant that I do like). Thanks very much again. I hope I can do it justice and grow it to bloom. I'll give it my best shot! I LOVE Sobralias; but, they do get big. Even so, I'm surprised that we dont' see them used a lot more often as large, blooming floor plants in big homes, Condo building foyers, offices, shopping malls, libraries, etc. There are plenty of buildings nowadays with lots of natural light that would suite a large Sobralia very nicely....and they love to be left standing in a puddle, making them easy to care for by an interior landscape maintenance company that visits just once a week. I think the interior landscaping industry is missing a good thing. Even when out of bloom, Sobralias are very attractive, leafy, green plants.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 24, 2011)

Great pics, thanks!!!! I like that Angraecum however, even if it is too large to fit into my gh  !!! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 24, 2011)

Michel, j'étais là samedi dernier. I think I saw you. Were you wearing a hat?

One day, we should met each other!


----------



## Shiva (Oct 24, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Michel, j'étais là samedi dernier. I think I saw you. Were you wearing a hat?
> 
> One day, we should met each other!




Oui, c'était bien moi avec un chapeau en paille bleu. And yes, I'd love to meet you and have a face to face chat. Ce serait merveilleux.


----------



## Clark (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice eye candy!

My Saint Peter is poppin' now, after a long break.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2011)

I think the judges liked the Angraecum!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I would have loved to come to the show but I just drove back from florida. At least I brought back some orchids.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 26, 2011)

Shiva said:


> .... and one Sobennikoffia robusta.



Gesundheit!  what, exactly is a soben.. robusta except something that has either very big plants or flowers?


----------



## Shiva (Oct 26, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> Gesundheit!  what, exactly is a soben.. robusta except something that has either very big plants or flowers?



See:

http://www.picsearch.com/pictures/plants/orchids/Sobennikoffia.html


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice link -- cool flowers! Thanks, Michel.


----------



## koshki (Oct 31, 2011)

The blooms make me think of the "Flying Nun"! 

I bought one recently, but it's still pretty small.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 4, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Of course! I got a Paph sanderianum, my fifth, but this one has two buds opening up. I put it in my Orchid window where the humidity is the highest. I also bought a Phrag klotzscheanum from Ecuagenera and a Phrag. Peruflora Cirila alca in bud. I must have fifteen of those mostly seedlings. Add to that two no name tolumnia hybrids in bloom, one small Bulbophyllum thiurum, my very first Neofinetia and one Sobennikoffia robusta.
> I didn't only buy, I also gave one very big plant. I couldn't let my eight foot tall Sobralia dichotoma to freeze in the greenhouse so I brought it to a vendor friend of JohnM who will bring it to him.



Cool purchases!!!


----------

